# Frage bzgl. Socket-API



## TaktSu (26. Mrz 2017)

Hi,
ich möchte über eine if-Anweisung/ while-Schleife bewerkstelligen, dass etwas per Sysout ausgegeben wird, solange keine Verbindung zum Socket eingegangen ist.
Leider habe ich in der API bisher nur "isConnected()" und "isClosed()" gefunden.
Aber das kann ich nicht gebrauchen, da sich mein Vorhaben auf "Socket client = server.accept();" dieses Objekt bezieht...
Vielleicht gibt es sowas in der Art wie:" solange/wenn der Server auf eine Verbindung wartet, dann gib "xxx" aus".

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Edit: Oh sorry, ich glaube ich habe es verstanden. Ich denke jetzt ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen um mit Threads zu arbeiten...


----------



## TaktSu (26. Mrz 2017)

Habs herausgefunden 
Habe einfach "client ==null " gesetzt. Jetzt funktioniert es!


----------

